# not having fun



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

If you have to resort to your stick to get your horse to move, something is not right... it shouldn't take a stick to get a horse to walk. Is your horse in pain? I dont think this is the fault of the horse (I'm going to sound harsh but...) this is the fault of the rider. IMO, by the sounds of it, you have gone from a push button to something you need to work on. You cant expect all horses to be the same and it is up to you to put the time and effort into him. The 9 year old girl is putting the work into her horse, so she is doing well with him. I'd suggest ruling out any medical/discomfort issues and then work on your own ability as a rider. Good luck


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree with what the previous poster said. It is a rider issue, not a horse issue. 

That horse has lost all softness if you have to "wail on him" just to make him move. I suggest getting back to basics and working on softness with a trainer. Sometimes a bit of physical encouragement will work, but it's obviously not working here. I don't believe this horse respects you, imo. 

Not all horses are the same. You can't expect them to be and YOU as a rider must learn to change with them if YOU expect to continue to grow, learn and change. I learned that the hard way on a paint who was over sensitive to being smacked as a last resort. I ended up on my *** and learned from it. I changed my style of riding and I am still working on trying to figure out that fine line. 

Riding isn't all about happy bunnies and unicorns, I'm sorry. you'regoing to have days, and even horses, who won't fit into your happy line of having fun. Comparing yourself to others will only smother you even more, so stop that.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Once you've made sure there are no pain/subtle lameness/medical issues that account for your guy's reluctance to move, you have two choices: 1) Sell him and get a different horse or 2) retrain him to move out properly (or 3) keep going as you have been, but that doesn't sound fun for horse OR rider). Do you think that his diet is a contributing factor? That's one of the easier things to change if necessary.

Quite honestly, and I may be unpopular for saying it, but I feel you- I HATE riding horses that you have to work and constantly keep on them to get them going forward. Give me a skittery jumpy mess over a bump on a log. 30 years from now, I may be singing a different tune, but unless I really loved and had bonded with a slow-poke horse, they wouldn't make my final cut if I was looking to buy. OTOH, retraining them can be very effective as well and you may end up with the very horse you want, so it is worth a try.

How often do you take your guy out into the great wide open? Is it possible that he's ring or arena sour and that is contributing? A good gallop in an open field and working w/t/c without worrying about anything other than a good forward rhythm in the great outdoors can do wonders to get horses moving freely again. Is your guy a stick-in-the-mud all the time (stall, turnout, pasture) or just under saddle? Is he the same way under saddle for riders other than yourself?


----------



## horseOlantern (Sep 1, 2012)

It's great that you've identified that things aren't working - that's the first step to solving the issue! My recommendation would be to do some work with a trainer who can help you figure out where things are going wrong. 

Good luck!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

So for two years he was OK, if I understand correctly. Now he is not. So what changed? The food, for one. So switch back to what he had before. And check him for soundness, soreness, stiffness. What about environment - any change there? Any change in farriers? Change in tack? Something's up.

Using your crop to get him to move is the wrong move, IMO. He is telling you that he doesn't want to - it's up to you to figure out why. If your riding style hasn't changed, then something has changed with the horse.


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

Its hard to answer these questions....


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

What's so hard about them?


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Probly not the answer you're looking for, but as last resort, find a new horse. If it gets to the point where riding is not fun anymore, some is seriously wrong.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Why is it hard to answer these questions? They're perfectly reasonable questions that could hold the answer to your problem. Unless the answer to one of these questions would reveal some information you don't want to say.


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

Maple.....Last summer he did tye up. We did alot of testing,hoof testing,blood work,we even sent out hair samples to the lab to test for pssm.. he didnt have that. But the vet did say to treat him as if he did have it. So in january of this year,we changed his food and we put him in a different paddock with only 1 other horse.

Sharpie...i would never get on him and take him for a gallop in the fields. I am not that good enough to do that. Hes never been ridden out in the fields. So i have no idea how he would be with that sort of thing.

My horse doesnt move in his paddock. He just stands there and hangs out with his buddy. Then they move to the next paddock and hang there. No trotting around in the paddock. Just walking and standing.

Its just me who rides him now. My mom used to ride him,but she has a bad back now and cant ride. So my trainer hops on him every week and schools him for me. I dont watch her ride him b/c i am at home. So i have no idea how he moves for my trainer.

Northermom...I cant switch him back to his old food. Thats what makes him crazy and hyper. The food hes on now works best for him. He is sound. Not sore or stiff. Theres been no change in the farrier or tack. Everything has stayed the same.

Thanks everyone for your comments.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

Where are you when you are having this issue? Sometimes with the lazy bums you need to get them working right away before they have that chance to lock in and be a dump of dead weight. I recently watched my sister work through it with her horse to bring her up into a forward trot before her mare got too comfortable being half asleep at a walk. If they started off the ride right away more forward, her little arab would be much more respectful versus if you let her walk around falling asleep. She doesn't need a stick either to get her moving. Its almost like she is mentally tuned out and if you engage her both physically and mentally off the get go, she is much more pleasant to ride.

Sometimes my sister needs the little extra help getting her forward in a quiet manner (my sister is 12 and we do ride on the road to get to where the areanas we use are) and having someone on the ground with her less than sensitve horse is a nice thing. Are you able to have someone work with you guys from the ground so that you both can learn to be more sensitive to the aids together?

Also, can you get on a more fun horse for awhile to relight the spark? Some times a change of horse can really refresh you and when you get back on yours you feel more mentally able to deal with whatever was not so great about them to begin with.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Librahorsegal said:


> Maple.....Last summer he did tye up. We did alot of testing,hoof testing,blood work,we even sent out hair samples to the lab to test for pssm.. he didnt have that. But the vet did say to treat him as if he did have it. So in january of this year,we changed his food and we put him in a different paddock with only 1 other horse.
> 
> My horse doesnt move in his paddock. He just stands there and hangs out with his buddy. Then they move to the next paddock and hang there. No trotting around in the paddock. Just walking and standing.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your comments.


A horse tieing up shouldn't be a problem that lasts over an extended period of time. I'd be concerned that he doesn't move in his paddock either - has a chiro looked at him? He could have pinched something and it may be causing him great discomfort. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

Cougar... what do you mean *Where are you when you are having this issue?* I am riding in the arena. 

I start out by walking him around to warm up...then we attempt to trot off. 

Maple...No,we didnt have a chiro look at him. If he had a pinch something...would that make him not sound? b/c he is sound at all gaits.

thanks


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

If there is a nerve or bone being pinched that is not in his leg, he could very easily be sound, but still have all these problems. I really think this sounds like it's in his back. If he just stops, doesn't want to move out, etc. but is sound, then I'm thinking it's in his lower back, probably where the saddle doesn't touch. Therefore, you don't get buck problems, but you do get impulsion problems.


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

i was at the barn on saturday 9/29 and i rode him during a group lesson(2 riders). He was fine in the beginning of the ride. Then we took a long walking break... but as soon as i asked him to trot off... he tucked his head and tried to buck me off. i stayed on.

My trainer is going away starting on wednesday. so when she comes back...i'll see if we can work something out with someone looking at his back...or something..

My trainer rode him today and she said he was being a brat. i dont know what he did..i wasnt there to watch.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm confused. He was fine for 2 years. First post says he is now not moving out. Later post said we can't switch his food because that's what made him crazy and hyper. Last post now says he bucked. 

So when was he hyper? I thought the first two years were fine? There is something missing in the story, or out of order or something: I can't make sense of the events and timelines.

Do check for soreness, especially now that he has bucked. And what are you feeding him? How is his weight? Has his weight changed? How is he on the ground? Can you hand trot him? How old is he?

I would definitely be investigating health further here since he is also not active in the field.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm going to vote a chiro check too, couldn't hurt and I'm sure he'll be happy afterwards! You'd be surprised just how athletic and happy a horse can appear and still possibly be "out" in the withers, shoulders or hips which is uncomfortable enough to sometimes cause bad behavior without obvious lameness. 

Something doesn't sound right with the food. Previous feed made him "crazy and hyper" and with this feed he doesn't move...not sure about that. 

If all that pans out however, I have always believed our attitudes when riding absolutely effects our horses performance. Your frustration may not be helping the situation. Would you want to work for someone who thought you were no fun and being a pain in the rear for no apparent reason? I'd switch things up, find an out of the ordinary activity do to that would be fun to try. Obstacle course? Ground poles? Bareback walk around the property? Just something new 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Deschutes said:


> Riding isn't all about happy bunnies and unicorns, I'm sorry. you'regoing to have days, and even horses, who won't fit into your happy line of having fun. Comparing yourself to others will only smother you even more, so stop that.


I couldn't disagree more. For me, it's all about relaxation, enjoying nature and sometimes sheer joy if I go for a nice canter. 

I thought everyone rode for enjoyment. If you aren't enjoying it, why not take up a cheaper, safer hobby?

I totally think the original poster SHOULD be happy with nearly every ride she takes. Yes, sometimes you or the horse is having a bad day, but gee, if more rides are miserable than not, there is definitely something amiss. 

I don't think that is normal. Riding should be a joyful experience. I can't imagine doing it if I didn't get some pleasure out of it. 

I can't help but think the horse is either burned out from only riding in the arena (Who wouldn't be? Horses get bored too.) or there is a physical ailment. Have you tried a trail ride to see if your horse livens up? You don't have to go alone. Find a buddy and go for a ride outside the arena and see if the horse is still a slug. If he is, then maybe it is an ailment. 

I'm not so sure kicking the feed back up to something richer might not be the answer either. I mean, there should be a level in-between bouncing off the walls and a lazy slug.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Trailhorserider I don't think Deschutes means riding isn't for fun, I think they're more making the point that not every ride will go well and that not every horse will work well with every rider. 

I have to say I completely agree. Riding is not easy and we should not expect each time we get on a horse that it willagically want to work to make the ride perfect for us. I find it therapeutic to have bad rides just as much as the good rides, I agree with you there. I do find it unreasonable for someone, an adult, to just decide riding isn't fun because a horse may require some work from the rider to go well.

I just recently had an epiphany while teaching the other day, the student commented that the horse was cantering so well until she (the rider) relaxed and stopped actively driving her forward. (Keep in mind this is a very well mannered school pony, we tend to prefer students have to work to go then work to stop and don't mind teaching the work ethic that comes with a sometimes lazy horse)To me, riding is a team sport everyday. If you expect your horse to work hard, you should be working hard too. If you don't enjoy the work, the sport isn't for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Zeke said:


> Trailhorserider I don't think Deschutes means riding isn't for fun, I think they're more making the point that not every ride will go well and that not every horse will work well with every rider.
> 
> I have to say I completely agree. Riding is not easy and we should not expect each time we get on a horse that it willagically want to work to make the ride perfect for us. I find it therapeutic to have bad rides just as much as the good rides, I agree with you there. I do find it unreasonable for someone, an adult, to just decide riding isn't fun because a horse may require some work from the rider to go well.
> 
> ...


Hmm. I guess I am having fun even if I am working the horse. As long as he's not bucking or rearing and has brakes, and I rarely come off, I am having fun. 

I agree there are some horses and riders that just don't do well together. I've had a couple myself. :-(


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm right there with you trail! As long as I don't come off I can typically count it as a good ride and I can bet I feel better gettin off the horse then I did when I got on! I enjoy the work of it all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

coming off is not that bad !

but why was he crazy on a food I dont understand. Some people say grain will make a horse crazy and hyper but I have grained and I have not grained many horses and never seen a difference in behavior only their weight.
if you are paying a trainer to ride your horse and work him you need to be on top of what the trainer is doing and what the horse is doing. If you are not both on the same page as in ridding that could be a huge problem.Then you said you are not a good enough rider to go out of the arena if you can stay on for a buck you can handle a little out of arena work imo your horse is probably bored as are you. Get with the trainer work together the three of you horse trainer and you. 
If my daughter rider are mare a lot my mare learns she can get away with a lot more. I will get on her and she will try and do a I can only trot till I get to the exit gate then I have to stop cause I want to be done and go in my stall and eat. I have to teach her that she does not have a choice but to move forward and I have to show her who is boss but I have never used a crop on her. try consistent pressure with you leg and a very firm voice. if all else does not work I back her up a few steps then she understands she can either go forward at the trot as asked or go backwards forward always wins out


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

sheenaschlytter said:


> coming off is not that bad !
> 
> but why was he crazy on a food I dont understand. Some people say grain will make a horse crazy and hyper but I have grained and I have not grained many horses and never seen a difference in behavior only their weight.


I had a mare that was sensitive to oats. If she got a handful, she would be an idiot. Whether it was an allergy, or she didn't need the high energy food, I don't know. My other horses could all eat oats without a hitch. Just an example of how every horse is different.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds like it could be a lot of things and I'm going to buck the trend and say that not all of them are the rider. Good rider can deal with all of them, yes, but we weren't all born as good riders, and some of us need to learn to get that way.

I'm wondering if this guy is buddy sour or barn sour, for one. 

And if there's a pain issue - and OP, if the saddle doesn't fit properly, it could definitely make him hurt without also making him unsound. Saddle fit is something that needs to get checked by a pro. Lot of people can look at a saddle and see that it does NOT fit, but there are saddles that look like they fit...but don't. They pinch in some place where it's hard to see. Getting a chiropractic evaluation would help with that question, too, if you don't have a professional saddle fitter nearby. The chiro would be able to tell if there's any spot on your boy's back that hurts him.

Could be sheer boredom. Especially if the OP is not an advanced rider, the horse might just be bored to death with constant laps around the ring.

Could be a lazy horse. My boy likes working in the arena, and he is SUPER willing in general, but some days it takes more for him to Get Going than others. I'll ask him for a trot and he gives me the limpest, lousiest, most feeble trot ever. Those days, I know, what we need to do is warm up good at a walk, and then canter from the walk for a bit, and after that, I get plenty of energy at the trot. Same goes for days when he's a little hot - we might need to spend a bit of time lunging and burning off some of that excess energy before he's settled enough to work under saddle. I don't think it's anything "wrong" with him...it's just him being an individual.

The feed is is probably the last place I'd go on this one. The vet knows your horse, we don't. Go with what the vet suggests.

Basically, there isn't enough information on the table to know what's going on. 

OP, other than your trainer saying the horse was a "brat" (which can mean just about anything under the sun), does the *trainer* have problems getting the horse to move forward, when the horse is wearing *your* tack? If so, then it's probably not the rider, it's pain or laziness. If the trainer doesn't have this problem, then it's boredom with what you're asking of him, or it's something in your riding skills that needs to be developed.

I should think that would be the first question to answer, if you're feeling overwhelmed. Find out how the horse goes for the trainer. 

By the way, the trainer probably *ought* to have volunteered this information already. If you're in lessons with this trainer who rides the horse occasionally, and the trainer is seeing you have a very different experience, they really should have said something to that effect, or at least, said something like "He's not like that when I ride him, and I think that it's this thing you are doing or not doing." Or, maybe, "Oh, yeah, he does that when I ride him too." Might want to have a talk with the trainer, while you're at it, about the lessons you're getting.


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

ThursdayNext said:


> Sounds like it could be a lot of things and I'm going to buck the trend and say that not all of them are the rider. Good rider can deal with all of them, yes, but we weren't all born as good riders, and some of us need to learn to get that way.
> 
> I'm wondering if this guy is buddy sour or barn sour, for one.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for your reply. 

What do you mean by buddy sour? barn sour? My boy is wonderful in the barn. He stands still on cross ties loves to be groomed. No problems in the barn. 

In his paddock its just him and his friend. Last year he was in a field with 2 other horses. A gelding and a mare. He got along with them for a while. But something happend which made him tye up..there was alot of excitiment or something.. idk.. so in january we moved him to a different/private paddock. So theres no excitment here.

Right now i cant do anything about a vet visit for back issues or saddle fit. my trainer is away on vacation. So when she comes back i will ask her about it.

When i ride him,we dont go in circles all the time. I mix things up a bit. I do figure 8s on the top part of the ring,then do figure 8s with the whole ring. There are ground poles by the jumps that i make him trot over. I do circles in the middle of the ring. i do circles around the jumps too. Sometimes when the arena gate is open,i would ride him outside on the grass and walk out there. Only walk. Then we go back in the arena and trot some more.

But again i cant to do much work because i dont want him to tye up.:-|

I dont watch my trainer ride my horse. She rides him on mondays. I stay home on mondays. I have my lessons on tuesdays. 

She doesnt use my saddle. She uses her own saddle. She just uses his bridle. 

She has trouble getting him to move sometimes. She would tell me that she lunged him first and then ride him and a hard time making him move. 

During my lesson...she doesnt really say anything to me. She just says... hands up.. sit back... keep him moving. use your stick more. little things like that. she doesnt really tell me about how the schooling went with him. The worse thing is..she will be on her cell talking while im tryn to get my boy to trot. She will be like *hold on a sec... keep your hands up and use that stick* :?

Thanks again.


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

omg I wrote a huge post and my computer deleted it here I go again

Barn sour or mate sour - our horse loves its stall and or friend so much all it wants to do and thinks about is going back so they normally will be fine well being groomed and tacked up because they are close to wear they want to be. My mare loves food and seems to think she needs to be in her stall or out in pasture with her friend or she will never eat again ( she is fat) so any time we approch a gate or a mounting block or something she assocates with going back to her stall she wants to stop and have me get off so she can go back. Her friend and her have bonded very quickly within a day of the new mare coming and they call to each other the hole time I have to keep her from talking and pay attention to me 

so My BIG sugestion get a new trainer asap they are getting paid good money to teach you for that hr or whatever not to talk on there phone and she needs to tell you everything that is going on well she rides and you are paying her so tell her what you want be demanding just a little tell her to ride in your saddle unless she is to big or some reason like that then just ask her to watch you tack up and tell you if everything is fitting right and being put on right. She should be able to tell you just by looking if there is a prob with your saddle actually she should have already told you since she has been watching you ride in it. ask if you can use her saddle also. but imo I dont think it is equipment issues it is either a medical horse pain issue or a bad trainer issue with what you said I am assuming you are a beginner and have not had very much experience ( may I ask how old you are ) I think it is more you are being taught wrong not that you are intending to do anything wrong. I would ask to stop using the crop because He is not learning from it and is probably confused by it now and it most likely ****es him off and makes him want to work for you less. if you have to go to spurs to get his attention a new way just be very very gentle with them and see if he will listen to a new form of telling him its time to go if your trainer says no find someone a friend your mom and try them when you r just out ridding with them. then if he responds well to them this may sound funny but stop using them and see if he now understands you mean business when you are on him and he will start to respect you more. I would also work on ground manners how are his is he pushy when you walk him does he try to eat or just not have good manners. that would tell me you need to start there and build a good ground up relationship with him fall in love with him let him learn to love you and that you are not going to go out there every time and just get on and beat him with a crop go out some days and just make him run or lunge him in the arena see if he will chase you around and play with you well free in the arena that will bond him to you even if not you to him and treats help too imo. When he respects you off of him he will have so much more respect once your on. It sounds alot like you compare him to your old horse that passed and dont look to his good qualities its hard to loss a friend but time to make a new one start your relationship with him all over again tomorrow is a new day and lucky for you he most likely is not holding a grudge and will be happy with the new happy you find out what his good traits are and no putting down paints I wish I had one and they are amazing horses but can be very stubborn and need to bond and most times I have seen only bond with one or maybe two people at a time so be his favorite. be the only one that gives him treats or a special play time in the arena or just time to eat grass next to you in a field ( I wish I had a grassy field all we have is dust dirt) That all being said I worked with a horse a paint non the less that would only go for her owner they bonded too well lol. So she wanted me to try and get her to move at all well I was on her. I had to use the crop but only twice once she understood I was not going to let her get away with just standing there looking pretty she started to walk and after that I had gained her respect I never needed to use it again she would walk trot canter anything I asked and mostly on the first cue except when her owner was there if her owner got close she would just stop and be like I love you pet me get this other person off me. So without a crop i had to kick her pretty hard and would have to make her move forward for me and once she was away from the owner and being good I would praise the heck out of her and she finally learned I was not so bad but she had horriable ground manners was super pushy and wanted to stop and eat anytime you were walking her some where so that was I big no no for me I hate pushy horses while walking them so the owner worked on that and it helped so much she started to respect more people and I think finally would walk and trot for her friend. She is an old sway back mare also but they can learn to respect us at any age it just takes time and lots of love. only use crops or wipes or spurs when really truly needed and ur horse will go just stops I believe you said so you just need to coach him on keep telling him to trot and keep the leg on him every time he starts to slow or even kick him up when he starts to slow. Also pay close attention to were he is when he stops is he by a gate near a place you normally get off him or on him if that is the case get off and on in new places every day and idk if you have more then one arena but i would sugest walking him from one to the other off him then get back on he will be confused and really may not want to go the first few times but then he will figure out OH OK sometimes she gets off and back on again so im not always done when she gets off and Im not always done whenI leave that gate. so he will have no reason to stop at them if he does not concider them a way to be done or to get back to his pen or friend or food 
sorry its so long lots of info u can pm me to if you want more info I got tons to give idk how wonderful but better then nothing your trainer is giving you 

please dump her asap ill train you lol 
and post some pics of this slow boy I love paints my fav mustang paints get the top rating by me though


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

oh sorry btw what exactly do you mean by tyed up does he go lame in his legs or something that could mean there is a deep down pain prob he should be able to trot and walk you around all day what are his stats height weight breed age and yours if you dont mind


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

Librahorsegal said:


> i was at the barn on saturday 9/29 and i rode him during a group lesson(2 riders). He was fine in the beginning of the ride. Then we took a long walking break... but as soon as i asked him to trot off... he tucked his head and tried to buck me off. i stayed on.
> 
> My trainer is going away starting on wednesday. so when she comes back...i'll see if we can work something out with someone looking at his back...or something..
> 
> My trainer rode him today and she said he was being a brat. i dont know what he did..i wasnt there to watch.


you need way more info from the trainer did he buck her was that him being a brat to her or just stubborn. I concider both being bratty with a horse lol. 
And as for getting thrown or bucked off they say it takes 7 times fallin off before your a true cowgirl lol. I can remember how many times I have came off for one dumb reason or another and no matter how great you ride it happens to the best of us dont be scared to go off the first time is a good experience in my opinion ( if your not hurt of course) you learn a lot from it and you lean its not as bad as it looks and makes you fear it much less so get out there and trot around out of that arena sorry last thing have you ever watched ur trainer ride him ?? It would be a really good idea to watch once and when he is acting up and trys to buck you ur trainer should have walked over there asked you to get off for a few and made that horse mind then asked you to get back on group lesson or not a good trainer will see when a horse needs a littl pep talk by a more experience rider. I have to do it quite often with young students or naughty horses who want to get away with what ever they can with an inexperienced rider. Horse know and they will push your buttons if they can get away with it so if he trys to buck u again I would get him over to the trainer and say did you see what he just did with me can you get on him and see why he is doing that or get him to mind and then ill get back on?? WOW just WOW ur instructor stinks :twisted:


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Librahorsegal said:


> Right now i cant do anything about a vet visit for back issues or saddle fit. my trainer is away on vacation. So when she comes back i will ask her about it.
> 
> What you want is an actual saddle fitter to assess this one. Not a vet. Maybe not that trainer, who might be the nicest person on the planet, but sounds like a lousy trainer for you. I'm up in Western MA, and my saddle fitter is in Rhode Island. If you have any big show barns in your area, you can call them and find out about saddle fitters near you, or whether any of them make the rounds for the big shows.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I have known horses that will shut down under "pressure". Like squeezing, kicking, spurring, whipping, any goading to get them to move, they will shut down. That means they turn into themselves and ignore all outside stimulation, including the rider. You might consider this is what your horse is doing when you "wail" on him. Try stepping back. Like someone said above, some horses HATE arena work. I have had horses shut down on me in the arena, and I will have to trade off to another horse because I cannot make them go and I do not want to associate that level of frustration between us. So take a walk outside the arena and see where things go from there.

I know the frustration of riding a slow, lazy horse. I swear, my instructor put me on the slowest, laziest horses she could find. Then she made me make them go. She can make them go, she has legs of iron and they cannot ignore the squeeze she puts on them with her legs. I have absolutely zero leg strength and mass compared to my riding instructor, so I cannot ride the same way as she does.

I have hopped around 4 or so instructors while I am away from home in the last 6 months. Out of those 4 or so, only 1 has been suitable to me. You know what she did? She talked to me the whole lesson. We had a back and forth discussion going on. What she wanted me to do, what I was doing, what the horse was doing. We talked theory, we talked biomechanics, we talked! A lot!

A trainer that just barks at me, with no back and forth, I will drop in a heart beat. I am a decent rider, with a reportedly really good seat. I don't want how I ride to be fixed. I want to know how to make the horse below me move to the best of his ability. How can I get this horse, with this weak right side, to move straight? To move collected? Forget pulling on my right rein to bring his nose in and force a fake bend, how do I get him to bend from the body? I get so much joy out of getting a horse to use his body properly, that's all I need out of a riding lesson. That's all I need to make my week.

I had two different lessons on the same horse, with two different instructors. I had two completely different experiences. And I had two completely different movements from the horse under me as a result.

The idea to find another trainer, isn't a bad one. Doesn't mean you have to drop your current trainer. Just take a lesson one week with someone else, until you find someone suitable to what you want. You are paying someone to teach you something, and if you don't like how you are being taught, go find another teacher.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm somewhat curious why you are so hesitant to do anything without your trainer? This is your horse, tell her your not happy with him and you are getting a chiro out to look at him. Ease it by asking if she has anything that she wants looked at while he is there. 

in my opinion, your instructor doesn't sound like the greatest - I don't know the person, haven't met, have never seen them ride BUT if this person is TRAINING your horse, you want to see a marked improvement. If there is no improvement, no training is happening. Yes she is riding it, but there doesnt seem to be any benefit in doing so. 

Maybe it is time to look elsewhere for advise and assistance with your horse. I can understand having loyalties, but you need to enjoy your horse and the time in the saddle.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*lazy horse*

*Last summer he did tye up. We did alot of testing,hoof testing,blood work,we even sent out hair samples to the lab to test for pssm.. he didnt have that. But the vet did say to treat him as if he did have it. So in january of this year,we changed his food and we put him in a different paddock with only 1 other horse.*
So your vet did all the tests for pssm and ruled it out yet still said to treat as if the horse had it? I dont get that at all - did they think to test for Lymes if you live in a high risk area? Did he have laminitis, was it IRS, does he have hypothyroidism? What symptoms were present when he 'tied up? What else was he tested for if pssm was ruled out?
*Sharpie...i would never get on him and take him for a gallop in the fields. I am not that good enough to do that. Hes never been ridden out in the fields. So i have no idea how he would be with that sort of thing.*
I do wonder if you're own lack of riding experience has something to do with the horses attitude. You had the previous horse for quite a long time so really you should have progressed to being able to at least canter around a field with confidence. he may just have you sussed as someone he can do the heck he likes with
*My horse doesnt move in his paddock. He just stands there and hangs out with his buddy. Then they move to the next paddock and hang there. No trotting around in the paddock. Just walking and standing.*
I dont think your horse is getting enough activity and stimulation in his life - is there grass in this field or is it a dry lot?
*Its just me who rides him now. My mom used to ride him,but she has a bad back now and cant ride. So my trainer hops on him every week and schools him for me. I dont watch her ride him b/c i am at home. So i have no idea how he moves for my trainer.*
So really you have no idea if she even rides him at all. 
*Northermom...I cant switch him back to his old food. Thats what makes him crazy and hyper. The food hes on now works best for him.*
I can see that your vet was making an association with a high sugar/high starch feed and the tying up (which was ruled out) but have you possibly gone from one extreme to the another. It could be that you were feeding him way too much for what little work he was getting and now you are feeding him too little. There are safe energy feeds out there - some good 'complete feeds' that are low starch/sugar but are based on sugar beet, rice bran, soya meal etc that will pep him up enough to give him the energy to want to work
* He is sound. Not sore or stiff. Theres been no change in the farrier or tack. Everything has stayed the same.*
Assuming you have ruled out all the health issues correctly and you have taken him off the feed that you believe contributed to the tying up incident there is no real reason for him not working harder. Since he didn't have pssm in the first place then more exercise isn't going to bring it back on.
Barn sour means that your horse would rather hang out in the barn than do boring stuff in the arena. Cant blame him for that. 
Go back to the vet and if he comes out all clear I would move to another barn where they have a trainer who is capable of pushing him harder and has access to safe trails so he can escape the drudgery of endless school work 
Thanks everyone for your comments.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

Just a quick note to everyone.... i can not move to another barn with a new trainer. All of the barns in my area are $500 and up. I dont have the money for that kind of board/worming/tax. So i shal remain at my current barn where i have been for 21 years. 

Tomorrow(friday)i am going to the barn to ride. Mom has to stay since trainer is still away) So maybe i can get her to take pics or something. pics wont show a show horse though. but i will let you guys know how my ride went.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

And you have to use this trainer if you board at this barn?


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I don't think anyone suggested moving barns. Just finding another instructor to either completely swap away from your instructor, or to have two instructors to learn from on and off. Neither are bad ideas. A bad idea is staying with your current instructor and continuing to feed your frustration and lack of learning. Either your instructor has to give you what you want in a lesson, whether it is better communication or a different lesson plan, or you drop that instructor.

You pay this person to teach you, and if you're not clicking and happy and learning, something needs to change.

I, personally, in 2 years, have gone through 6 riding instructors. Only two have made me remotely happy. Nothing wrong with the other 4 really, at least 2-3 of them are really successful at what they do. But "I" did not click with them or their teaching styles, so "I" moved on. I found someone to make me happy in my lessons, to advance me and my knowledge. I'm paying for that, so it better be good hahaha.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I actually did suggest moving barns - mainly so that the horse got the chance to do something other than ride in a menage
Maybe this barn does have that facility and its just the trainer that isn't encouraging it
From what I have seen of many trainers they do their best to make their clients dependant on them - thats how they make money
After 20+ years of horse owning OP you should be experienced enough to be making your own decisions and not letting this trainer force hers on you as it isn't benefiting you or your horse


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Comparing yourself to a 9 year old winner is just ludicrous. Your horse is not a stupid head but perhaps is picking up on your disappointment in him...you've compared him to your former horse, other horses at the barn and perhaps his lil horse ego has been crushed. Horses are VERY intuitive and sense things we take for granted. Perhaps you should spend some time bonding with him to see him for what he's truly worth before you climb back on him for a ride...you just might see him in a new light!


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

So i had a great ride on my boy today. 

I lunged him for 10 mins and he was good during that.

Then i got on him and walked around for a few mins then i got him to trot. I asked him to trot then used my stick on him. Off he went. It was 3:00 when i was riding. I was done by 3:25ish. After the arena work...i walked him out on the grass. Then up to the barn to jump off. 

If it doesnt rain on sunday....i might be able to ride him again. We will see.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I think you need to become less dependent on the stick, but congrats on the good ride either way.


----------

